# Surfs up



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

With all the outings going on I thought that maybe a surf fishing outing might be a fun idea. My initial thoughts would be to have it on the weekend of October 19 and 20. We could use any one of three places off the top of my head. Manistee beach, Elberta Beach, or Platte Beach would be fine, but if anyone else has any ideas, that could work too. Lets try to get a head count of who might be interested, and see what happens. The steelies should be around by then, and perhaps a few left over salmon. We could have a fire on the beach, cook hot dogs or whatever, and generally have an all day camp fire session. Sounds like fun to me.

If anyone hasn't tried surf fishing and would like to try, or to learn how, this would be a great chance. There are lots of us who would be willing to show you how, and show you how to rig. It can be a lot of fun, believe me.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey sounds like fun I usually only do a little surf fishing for browns in the early spring before the boat gets out but would like to try some fall stuff do you just use spawn and tight line method or cast? count me in sooner we can make plans the better! see ya Larry


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

We just use spawn, and use the rig like shoeman discribed in his article a while ago. You should be able to find the article in the archives. I hesitate to call it tightlining as that isn't what I would call it. I would probably call it still fishing. If the fish are around you can bet we'll have a good time. Hope we can get some interest in this. We could take over the whole beach if we have enough people/


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Bill,
I'll be layed up with my new hip at that time. There is no chance, but I'll be thinking 'bout you guys.............bring the muffins and find a new "hero"....LOL!


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Sounds like fun but I can't make it. Have a great time.

Butch


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

there is a SLIGHT chance i will be able to go. Very slight, but there is a chance. I will have my license by then (if all goes as planned) and if i can con my parents into letting me drive up there for the weekend....... its just an idea, i probably wont make it but it would be nice to go to an outing for once. I love pier fishing and i am sure surfin' is fun too! the whitefish might be starting by then too!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Bill, 
After we discussed this, I checked my schedule. It's my dad's b'day and I may end up rowing him down a river.

Sorry.
I would be very interested in getting back up there, but not this particular weekend.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

It doesn't have to be that weekend, I was just thinking that after that we run into preparation for deer season. If it doesn't work out, we can do it again next year or something.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

You know I'll be there what ever day it's planned for. I'll even be doing double duty to take up the slack that our buddy Whit will leave while He is recuping from his hip surgery.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

I talked it over with the wife last nite and i am good to go! just let me know what weekend for sure and i will be there. maybe some guys from down south can car pool up or something. see ya all there!


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I'll be up there sometime the last week of Oct. for at least 3 or 4 days most during the week I hope. I will call you before I leave. I wouldn't miss it for the world. I just wish I could get up there 2 or 3 times every fall like I used to. Running charters keeps me gone for all of August and a lot of July and Sept so it is hard to get up there for more than a few days in the fall.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

An idea occurred to me (always a bit scary!). Maybe, by the end of October and early November my hip will be healed enough so that Bill and George could kidnap me. Of course, they'd take me beach and/or pier fishing for steelies and send no ransom note.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Whit, the getaway truck will
be ready when you are.
We've already scouted a few posible hidaways that Mrs. Whit and the doctors don't know about.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

We could always wheel ya out in a chair. That hill on the south side of the Betsie could be a fun ride, only to be duplicated by ride at Cedar Point.  

We'll take good care of you.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Ah yes I can see it now, whit rolling down the hill at about 90 miles per hour screaming with delight. His rod in one hand and a muffin in the other. No matter what, he ain't goin anywhere without his muffin.

Does Oct 19 work for everyone?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ahhh! The treasure of friendship. Ralph, I test muffins, not gravity. I already know that gravity works!

Gentlemen, I will place my well being into your capable hands.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

If I'm not beer, I mean deer hunting that weekend I'm there.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

The 19th sounds good to me! I will see you there. hope your hungry whit because if you have to eat a muffin for each person to catch a fish you better be What flavor do you prefer? LOL


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

We need to figure out what beach is best for everyone. Should we use Manistee Beach, or Elberta beach. Which would you guys prefer. Both can be pretty good that time of year, and we may need some room to stretch out a little. I don't care really, but Elberta Beach is my favorite. What may be required is have a 4x4 of some kind to get all the way down to the end. Let me know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

I agree with Bill I think Elberta beach is much better. the scenery is better and the fishing seams to be a little better there. As for the 4X4 I have witnessed Splitshot take his car out there without the slightest problem.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Yeah don't think you can't go down there at all without 4x4, you can go pretty much all the way with 2 wheel drive. There is a stretch at the end that is sand, but from there you can walk down anyways. You going to join us Chef?? Hope so.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Oct. 19th sounds good to Me Bill. I also think Elberta beach would be the best place. Lots of room to spread out.
I'll bring your coffee cup you left in the boat and the Muffins for our buddy.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Heres the deal. Oct 19 is the date agreed upon for the surf outing. We will be at Elberta Beach on that date, so bring your stuff, or if you don' t have that equipment let us know, I'm sure we can scrounge up enough stuff to get you going. We'll do hot dogs or whatever you like that can be cooked over a fire. I have a fire pit grill that we can use. I will go down there very early, before sunup probably, and whenever you get there is fine. If anyone has any other ideas, lets hear them. If it is too rough for surf fishing there, we can move to another area, perhaps Platte Bay, or another spot Iknow and we should be able to fish there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

I have 40 rod holders that I made up for the last surf outing that we had.. I am sure I will be stuck at work on Saturday but if someone would like they can stop by and pick them up. anyone that needs them is more than welcome to them.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Thanks Cris. Working on a fishing day sucks I know I have to do it some times. If you want to hit the pier or beach during the week on your day off let me know. I get sick real easy during pier fishing time.


----------



## fishlkmich (Sep 18, 2002)

Can new guys go? Those are my stompin' grounds! I was hoping that you guys would pick Elberta while I read the posts. I'll let you guys claim the prime spots, since I'm the new guy (and I'm not an early riser). See ya'll there!


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Hello there Fishlkmich. Yes new guys can come but they have to bring fresh steelhead spawn bags and something good to eat for the old guys like Whit and Toto LOL. And thats' kinda MY back yard also.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

FishMich,
Welcome to the site. Of course you can come and join the fun. I probably won't be able to take part as I'm having a hip replaced on Oct. 7th. Danno and Toto are working on a plot to kidnap me however IF............I agree to eat my weight in muffins.........LOL!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Absolutely, please join us. If you don't have surf equipment, let us know, I'm sure we can get you hooked up.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm in!


----------

